# Congratulations chiefcharlie & "That Dang Dog" :)



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Congrats to the Chief for the winning photo submitted to this month's contest ... Misery Loves Company. Can't beat animals or kids when it comes to cute photos, but ya gotta give Charlie credit for great composition, tag line and giving Reggie good whiskey! 

Thanks to everyone who participated!

*Aussie Dog, Irish Whiskey, Texas Hangover*​*chiefcharlie*​.​






.​.​.​


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations Chief, you're the man, BUT, Reggies the dog.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks like a hangover brewing to me...

Congratulations!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone...I talked it over with Reggie and we both want Dave (Goingcoastal) to pick this Months Subject....Please...









I won one this year...and I didn't expect to win another....









Dave is a good sport and friend....I'm thinking he can come up with something better than we can......really.

Thanks to all and esp. Bob for the work he puts into this Contest!









Chief & Reggie!!!

Dang Dog.....







when hes sober....LOL


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Congrats Chief.... and Reggie too!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chiefcharlie again.

Will someone please cover the greenie thang for me here. Charlie you are a class act sir! And I hate to say I told you so but I mentioned when you posted that pic that it was gonna be the winner. 

Tell Reggie that I think he's a class act too!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Walkin' Jack said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chiefcharlie again.
> 
> Will someone please cover the greenie thang for me here. Charlie you are a class act sir! And I hate to say I told you so but I mentioned when you posted that pic that it was gonna be the winner.
> 
> Tell Reggie that I think he's a class act too!


I covered 1/2 from you. And 1/2 from me.  And Reggie was covered by that masked stanger.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Congrats Chief and Reggie! :cheers:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Walkin' Jack said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chiefcharlie again.
> 
> Will someone please cover the greenie thang for me here. Charlie you are a class act sir! And I hate to say I told you so but I mentioned when you posted that pic that it was gonna be the winner.
> 
> Tell Reggie that I think he's a class act too!


Green sent


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Sounds like this Reggie is quite the amusing character! Congrats Chief!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Congratulations Chief, very funny picture.  Is Reggie a Blue Heeler?


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Yes Mam..He was the Runt of the litter...A Rescue Dog...
He was born 11:30 PM....12-31-1999, the last 30 mins of the last centry

We got him in '03...in bad shape...and its been up hill ....Vets and re-training







He is on top now..

Words can't describe him...Smart and Funny..I could write a book.









Thanks

chief


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

do y'all give reggie "puppy uppers" when he gets a hangover, chief?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

chiefcharlie said:


> Yes Mam..He was the Runt of the litter...A Rescue Dog...
> He was born 11:30 PM....12-31-1999, the last 30 mins of the last centry
> 
> We got him in '03...in bad shape...and its been up hill ....Vets and re-training
> ...


Being a writer, I can't let that comment pass. Got to encourage! Please write!  I'd love to read about Reggie. He looks a wonderful companion now for a dog that was born in the last millenium.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Congrats chiefcharlie!


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Congrats to Chief and for the record I voted for Chief too. having meet chief and Robbs and reggie on a couple of occasions their just plain great folks. 

After some deliberation. I though the topic being the last of 2006 that everyone should get a chance to show off and submit there 1 best photo of the year regardless of theme. Should gets lots of participation and some great photo's. With everyone's approval as long as it was taken in the last 12 months I say submit it.

Dave


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Gotta love REG!*

Way to go Reggie...Your good looks paid off!

Aunt Kelly


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

congrats!.... now get that dog to rehab!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

kudos chief! great pic, always a man of class


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Dang dog*

Congrats chiefcharlie! Great photo and great story.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Chief,

Congratulations on your win! I am just catching up on a lot of back "2Cool" and saw your winning picture. Wow..that was great! I don't know how you did it but I am still laughting. Again congratulations.

Richard


----------

